# Song to Freedom



## frinic

hello
I've just started to read latin and I wonder if you can say like this
"carmen ad libertas" or you say "carmen ut licentia" if you wont to say "song to the freedom"
hope someone can help me 
MVH//Frinic


----------



## brian

Hi frinic, and welcome.  I'm afraid "song to the freedom" really doesn't make much sense to me in English. Could you explain what you mean by it?


----------



## Pinairun

Could it be: "Ode ad libertatem"? 

Ave


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Pinairun said:


> Could it be: "Ode ad libertatem"?
> 
> Ave


 
I think _carmen _is nicer than the Greek _ode_. Horace's Odes are _Carmina_ in Latin.


----------



## Pinairun

Ode ad libertatem


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

OK, point taken, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pinairun

Stoicorum_simia said:


> OK, point taken, Merry Christmas!


 
¡Feliz Navidad y próspero año 2009!


----------



## loco44

'de libertate' should be ok

Cheers


----------



## Todessprache

Maybe something like: Carmen pro Libertate. (Song for (the sake of) Freedom)


----------



## frinic

thank you all for your help


----------

